# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Ra Gam  ระกำ

## schiene

*Ra Gam ระกำ*

Schmeckt säuerlich und hat einen starken Eigengeschmack.Sehr aromatosch.Allerdings kein Obst was man auf Grund des 
starken Geschmacks in Massen ißt (zumindest geht es mir so).
Die Schale hat kleine meist feste Stacheln,lässt sich aber gut lösen.

----------

